# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας] ΠΡΟΒΟΛΕΑΣ PHILIPS

## lavrakas

Σε καινούριο προτζέκτορα, philips NeoPix Prime 2, παρόλο που του κάνω βαθμονόμηση στο πάτωμα, σε τραπέζι πάνω, αλφαδιασμενος, προβάλει με μικρή κλίση προς τα δεξιά. Με το μαγαζί που μίλησα μου είπαν ότι τυχαίνει, και ότι με τις ρυθμίσεις που έχει φτιάχνει και όντως έτσι είναι. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι τον θέλω για μάθημα και δεν μπορώ κάθε φορά να το φτιάχνω.
Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, να τον γυρίσω πίσω? Νάτο στείλω αντιπροσωπεία? Τι?
Εν το μεταξύ η ρύθμιση βαθμονομισης φαίνεται να μη λειτουργεί γιατί με αντίθετη κλίση που του έδωσα τάχα ως επίπεδη, δεν την κλείδωσε. Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια...... Προκαταβολικά....   IMG_20220227_124445.jpg

----------

